# How many carbs in boiled potatoes?



## curlygirl (May 5, 2015)

Hi,

Having looked in the carbs and cals book i cannot find the answer to how many carbs are   in boiled potatoes and was hoping someone would know...

There is boiled new potatoes in the book ie in their skins, but not just boiled ones like they are before you make them into mashed potato.

Thanks.

Curlygirl


----------



## Sally71 (May 5, 2015)

In that case I would probably weigh the portion and use the mashed potato figure, it should be close enough.


----------



## Riri (May 5, 2015)

Years ago, on diagnosis, my dietician gave me paper carbs sheets which included just normal boiled potatoes. The paper is a bit frayed at the edges through overuse but it's very handy. So 120g of potatoes boiled is 20g of carbs. Hope this helps.


----------



## trophywench (May 5, 2015)

No - it's slightly less than old potatoes - for them 60g weight = 10g CHO.

For new - it's about 65g = 10g !! LOL


----------



## KookyCat (May 6, 2015)

trophywench said:


> No - it's slightly less than old potatoes - for them 60g weight = 10g CHO.
> 
> For new - it's about 65g = 10g !! LOL



Well I've been wondering about this myself, but I've always used the same values as for new potatoes and then added a snit on, it's always worked and now I know why because my snit would have been more or less bang on


----------



## Bloden (May 6, 2015)

My book says 50g potato = 10g carb. Spanish potatoes, mind!


----------



## curlygirl (May 6, 2015)

Thanks all, for your replies.
Curlygirl


----------

